
Someone's spreading an MBR-trashing copy of the Christchurch killer's manifesto - baud147258
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/28/new_zealand_manifesto_malware/
======
alexandercrohde
>> While the manifesto – a meme-laden soup of troll-tastic nihilistic nonsense
– has been outlawed in New Zealand

I haven't read this particular manifesto, and won't. But I do disagree with
writings being outlawed.

That probably seems like an odd position to take, but the extreme counter-
example is there was a year when the US Declaration of Independence was a
violence-inciting manifesto.

I'm not saying this guy's manifesto is like the Declaration of Independence of
course. What I'm saying is, if I live in a society that has to outlaw BOTH or
NEITHER, I choose neither.

~~~
throwawaystale
The censors are ultimately scrubbing history clean. If we can't know the
history, how are we supposed to learn from it?

------
ez7r6i
How can a Visual Basic macro executed as a regular user write to the MBR?
Maybe it's asking for elevation?

~~~
justwalt
I believe the VB was used to download a binary which accomplished the
overwrite.

~~~
ez7r6i
...which would still need to be elevated.

